# Antrim Saugeye - anyone here caught one?



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

Everyone here is probably aware that the state record saugeye came from Antrim recently. I was fishing antrim about 2 months ago and caught a saugeye on a worm while cattin off the bottom at about 11 pm. It was only about 5" and definately a saugeye(I suppose it could have been a Sauger or a Walleye as I'm not keen on the differences). It surprised the heck out of me for a couple of reasons. First bc of its size. Saugeye supposedly don't reproduce in Ohio in the wild. Secondly the ODNR suggests that the state record probably 1) came from the Olentangy through a pipe or 2) someone "dropped it off". Having fished the Olentangy on and off for 25 years I realize there are Saugeye (Delaware Lake) in the Olentangy as I have caught 1 (Hyatts road bridge about 12 years ago). I've also seen the "pipe" bw Antrim and the Olentangy and it seems kinda high. So my ?'s are these. On a given year (generally in the spring when it floods) does the Tangy actually get high enough to where fish could swim through the pipe into Antrim (I wanna say there is a cover on it now). My guess is yes. What size Saugeyes get stocked into Delaware? And...has anyone else here ever caught a Saugeye in Antrim(what size?)? Could the Eyes perhaps be reproducing in Antrim (from what I've read extremely doubtful) or did I probably catch a small stocker from Delaware that made it down. Seems odd that someone would drop off a 4-5" eye at antrim. The fact that I caught such a small eye just seems extremely unlikely. But then again the fact that the state record came from their is also extremely unlikely.


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

whoops...from what I understand saugeye don't reproduce period (they can but it is extremely extremely unlikely).....originally had said "they don't reproduce in Ohio in the wild".


----------



## dfoxfish (Apr 13, 2004)

i don't know for a fact, but maybe they stock eyes in antrim as well. also some well meaning people will stock their catches in ponds they wish to see stocked with one of their favorite species. and then there's the stocking of trout in antrim. it's possible to inadvertantly mix in a few other species in with these trout. ever bought minnows and found tiny katfish in with your minnows? not to mention some really strange looking little fish! and yes, the scioto and the oldandingy will flood pretty bad sometimes. we've had more than average rainfall the last two years. though rare, some hybrids have found ways to reproduce. like in jurasic park, nature will find a way to survive!


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

why they do not reproduce in wild?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

leckig said:


> why they do not reproduce in wild?


 The factors limiting them from reproducing are not genetic but rather due to the envinment that they are in. Saugers, walleyes, and saugeyes prefers a gravel bottom area with plenty of current and a lake that small would make the chances very slim that they would be successful. The other large factor that prohibits them from a successful spawn in most of the Ohio lake is that the lakes get drawn down to a lower water level in order to protect the docks. When the lake is beginning to fill back up to summer pool is when the saugeyes' peak breeding water temps occur. This rising water level makes it nearly impossible for them to lay the eggs in a suitable location.


I am thinking perhaps Dfoxfish nailed the answer to how a small saugeye may have made it in to Antrim. It may have been brought in with the trout stockings. I think they stock in the spring there and it could have happened then. I don't know enough about the hatcheries that the trout come from to understand if it is indeed possible. Does anybody here know whether the trout that are stocked there come from a hatchery which also raises saugeyes? If that is not the scenario then I don't know what answer I would lean toward.


----------



## fishin dad (Jul 6, 2005)

I caught a couple in the spring about 12 years ago. They were only 5 or 6 inches long.
Was using crappie minnow on north flats.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Yes, saugeye can and do reproduce in the wild and in controlled environments. Their fertility rate is just not as high as it is for their parent species. 

There are no Ohio hatcheries that raise both trout AND saugeyes. 

IMHO, the lack of any published information regarding Antrim's topography or biology seems to feed all of this speculation. Not that there's anything wrong with that. I think it's fun. :T


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I guess Net's research dispelled the possibility of being brought in with the trout stocking. That suggests to me more of a chance that the saugeye in Antrim have found conditions favorable enough for at least some successful hatches. I can't imagine that they are being brought in from the neighboring river unless people fishing it can give comparable accounts of catching juvenile 'eyes there. I have never been to Antrim so I don't know anything about the lake. I think that is pretty neat if they are able to reproduce there. If that is the case I wonder if it would make more sense for the state to stock some walleye in there and see if their hatch rates were any better?


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

the river behind the lake has decent numbers of saugeye and I believe the small ones do swim thru the drain but surely anglers bring them over the bank on occasion.


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

The last time I fished Antrim, I was a kid. So I have a simple question. What all is in there to be caught? I know trout and now suageye, but what else? I am thinking about trying this place out sometime soon and would like to know what I stand a chance at catching there. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

Here's what I know is in there:

Smallies, Largemouth, Bluegill, Channels, Carp (basic carp), Rainbow Trout, Sunfish, Saugeye, Rock Bass, Shad (gizzard shad I think...saw a smallie chasing some around earlier this year), have also seen large goldfish/koi type of fish, painted Turtles.

I am confident the following are also in their:
Black Crappie, White Crappie, Pumkinseed, Creek Chubs (from the Olentangy), White Bass (from the Olentangy), basic minnows, Shiners (Olentangy), Suckers, probably soft shell turtles (from when Olentangy floods). Snapping turtles.

The following are questionable:
Brown Trout? (Not sure if these are stocked?)
Muskie - an OGF'r claimed to have caught a 36" Muskie some years ago.

In my opinion Antrim is an extremely difficult place to catch decent fish(I never have). I think if there was a professional fishing tournement 90% of the anglers would be :S . Now theirs an idea to separate the men from the boys, a professional fishing tournement from shore at Antrim.....on a summer weekend! Now think if that place was left alone for 20 years and you were the first to fish it....yyeeaah!!

I've heard night fishing is good for catfish. I just tried it once and didn't catch any (but I did catch that 5" eye and a small rock bass). Please add to my list, I've probably left out a bunch of stuff.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

yes,there definitely are musky in there unless they've been fished out.also white bass,crappies.
no brown trout are stocked.only rainbows and "goldens",though not the western variety.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

It is HIGHLY unlikely that any saugeye have reproduced in Antrim. In fact, it borders on impossible.

The walleye/sauger cross does occur naturally where under rare conditions spawning habitat of both pure parents overlap. Weather events, unbalanced population densities, and hydromodification may bring about the cross, but successful crossing of the two species is generally insignificant to the viability of pure populations.

So, saugeye are a hybrid species...just like mules. It is my understanding that reproduction between hybrids is less likely than occurance of the first cross. Reproduction between saugeye and either of their pure parents is more likely and one of the reasons I hate the State's bio-engineering of this "frankenfish." With tons of saugeye planted by the State and pouring into the Ohio River drainage, pure native sauger and walleye populations seem destine for obscurity. That's sad.

Saugeye are nothing more than a put-n-take fish "designed" to sell fishing licenses to the detriment of native fishes. I don't buy the State line that, "we're only filling a space in the flat water biomass." Hybrid vigor doesn't enter into their equations with respect to the damage done to the biomass by frankenfish in our rivers.

A serious question for all who read this--Have you ever caught a saugeye with eggs in it???

I have taken many saugeye over 6 pounds in Ohio and none have contained eggs. I'm wondering if the first cross renders the females sterile and the males fertile?

Wipers seem to be the opposite scenario. I've caught lotsa wipers with VERY mature egg sacks, never seen a male spewing milt though. 

Don't mean to turn the thread, just trying to understand...

Fish on.


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

thanks for all the info everyone. this weeks ODNR fishing report mentions that 49,000 fingerling (1.5") saugeyes were stocked at Delaware last year. My guess is that similar stockings have taken place in the past up there. Having heard that, I am convinced that small saugeye could have made it into Antrim through either the tunnel or other means (does the olentangy ever flood so badly that it actually makes it over the walking path and into Antrim?). I do remember as a kid (early 80's) some large floods and netting carp in random "puddles" and putting them back in the Tangy. I just moved back to Ohio after 10 years and can't comment on recent years though. WHile it may be unlikely that the eyes are reproducing it still wouldn't surprise me (I'll give it a 10-15% likelihood). The lake (though quite small for eyes) is deep, cool, clean(is it spring fed like I've heard?), and my guess is that there is enough gravel bottom for spawning (could be completely wrong on this). Actually other than the fact that its small Antrim seems like a good lake for eyes....maybe the state should start stocking it. I don't know maybe its just the mystique of Antrim........I want details on that musky misfit! In all honesty though Antrim is probably my last choice to fish in central ohio.....


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

Thinking about the stocking of Antrim with eyes thing. I feel Antrim in many ways would be an ideal lake to stock with eyes that could then get huge(no biologist here - this is not taking into accout the Frankenfish/ ecological issues -BTW I did really appreciate the info and your opinion on the matter - thanks!).

The state record came from there. This shows Antrim is cabable of producing huge eyes. No boats. Thus they can get bigger. Warmer months = more fishing pressure = saugeyes deeper, don't get caught, grow bigger. In the winter months they would come in shallower and could be caught from shore when the fishing pressure is low. And as the fishing pressure is low in the colder months they also could grow bigger as less would be caught.....sure people would catch on (thus less & smaller fish eventually)but just an idea.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I agree with swiper on saugeyes being pretty much a mistake by the odnr and other states. I have caught saugeye though with eggs in them, that is why you can catch such huge fish in the winter time like they have been doing at alum over the years.


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

Don't mean to open a whole can of worms (he he) but could the whole stockage of saugeye thing be a job security thing. No reproduce = job security since we have to raise them. Plus we'll get people addicted to them so they gotta have them. OK so there goes the lid.... Having said that I recently moved back to Ohio after 10 years away and am thoroughly impressed with the fishing in Ohio(thank you ODNR!). I'm having an awesome year and have had much fun catching eyes at Alum. I caught a nice 26" or so from the bank off a minnow on the bottom. That one I let go to get bigger. Did eat a couple smaller ones though - yum!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

banker,i've never caught one myself,but i saw at least one caught a few years ago,and saw another cruising the shoreline.the one caught was about 36+ inches.other members of ogf have seen them also.


----------



## sharkattack (Jun 1, 2005)

Roger Sizemore of Orient, Ohio caught a new state record saugeye weighing 14.04 pounds from Antrim Lake in Franklin County on November 24th. 

Sizemores record catch was 30-1/8 inches long with a girth of 18-3/4 inches. The fish was caught on spinning tackle with 6 lb line, using yellow Berkley power bait at approximately 11:30 a.m.

The saugeye is a hybrid cross between a sauger and a walleye, and stocked in many lakes throughout Ohio by the ODNR Division of Wildlife. Though Antrim Lake was never stocked with saugeye, fisheries biologist Steve Graham suspects the fish may have gained access by a pipe that once connected Antrim Lake with the Olentangy River, which contains saugeye. Another possible explanation is that the fish was caught by an angler fishing the Olentangy, who then put the fish into Antrim.

Sizemores catch replaces Brian Bangs state record saugeye that weighed 12.84 pounds and was caught from Alum Creek Lake on January 26, 2002. 

The ODNR Division of Wildlife fisheries supervisor Steve Graham at Wildlife District One identified Sizemores record fish and the Outdoor Writers of Ohio State Record Fish Committee certified the fish.



© 2005 ODNR, Division of Wildlife

also i believe some new strains of fish enter strange waters from some mini buckets being dumped in after one is done fishing

sharkattack


----------



## sharkattack (Jun 1, 2005)

Saugeye in Ohio 
Saugeye naturally occur in nature where walleye and sauger coexist, as in the Ohio River. However, most saugeye are produced in Division of Wildlife hatcheries. Saugeye parents are collected from Ohio waters: sauger males are collected from the Ohio River and walleye females are collected in the March from lakes such as C. J. Brown, Mosquito and Berlin.

The Division of Wildlifes first successful saugeye production occurred in 1977 when limited numbers were raised at the Kincaid State Fish Hatchery. In June 1978, the first introduction of saugeye occurred in Deer Creek Lake. Subsequent fish surveys at Deer Creek (pictured left) indicated favorable survival and growth. The success of this inaugural stocking led to the expansion of the saugeye program. Ohios saugeye program has focused on stocking saugeye where walleye introductions have been unsuccessful and where saugeye are more likely to provide a quality fishery. Hatchery saugeye production recent years has been between 6 to 10 million fingerlings per year. In 2004, 8.7 million saugeye fingerlings were stocked into 59 water areas.

Some of the better saugeye fishing in central Ohio can be found at Alum Creek, Buckeye, Hoover, and Indian lakes. The northwest part of the state has Paulding and Pleasant Hill Reservoir. In northeast Ohio, Atwood, Clendening, and Tappan, produce excellent saugeye fishing. Piedmont Lake boasts good saugeye fishing in southeast Ohio. If you enjoy fishing rivers, then try fishing for saugeye in the Muskingum River. In the southwest, saugeye fishing opportunities are best at Caesar Creek and Rocky Fork lakes. See saugeye fishing tips for all seasons.

Stockings in some Ohio onstream flood control reservoirs have also provided high densities of saugeye in tailwater areas (the stream below the dam of a water body- pictured right) which can provide great fishing opportunities from November to July after high discharges of water. Fishermen find tailwater areas, at lakes like Paint Creek (southwest Ohio) and Deer Creek (central Ohio), attractive getaways from the traditional cabin fever ills of winter.


----------



## dfoxfish (Apr 13, 2004)

hey dude...it's like a birthlet it ride!day cake, who cares and <===  
i should stay off the computer when i'm drunk!  this makes no sense to me.


----------



## buckeye79 (May 8, 2004)

the saugeye came from the olentangy.anything that is in the olentangy will be in antrim..perch,smalies..saugeye etc.the pipe..floods or birds etc wil carry smal fry into antrim..its not much of a mystery to me..antrim is a very hard lake to fish...i have caught bass at 30 feet deep..the water is clear.not much visible structure..


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I do a lot of early spring Saugeye fishing and I have caught hundreds of female Saugeyes with eggs in them,as well as many male Saugeye that were spraying milt.
As far as the viability of the eggs...who knows?


----------



## livtoofish (Jul 8, 2005)

Caught 2 saugeye in antrim about 4 years ago, one 24 one 26, released both.
december, pre-dawn, white spinner, successive casts at that, north end of lake. have caught saugeye with eggs.


----------

